# Mail et compte Gmail supervisé



## Matt82 (16 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,
j'ai un petit souci lors du set-up de l'iPhone de ma fille.
Je lui ai créée un mail Gmail qui se retrouve supervisé vu qu'elle est mineure.
Jusque là pas de problèmes.
Il m'est impossible sur son iPhone de configurer l'appli Mail d'iOS : Ca me sort une erreur 403 access_denied.
J'ai pourtant autorisé les applications tierces via Family Link.
Si je fais de même sur mon propre iPhone : même problème.
En revanche, je n'ai pas eu ce problème pour configurer son compte dans Mail sur sa session du Mac mini : j'ai juste eu à confirmer l'autorisation via un lien reçu, mais sur iOS rien de tel, j'ai directement une 403.
De même, pas de problèmes en installant l'application Gmail sur son iPhone directement.
Any idea ?
Elle préfère utiliser Mail qu'elle connaît déjà plutôt que Gmail, mais là je tourne en rond. En créant une autre adresse mail, j'ai exactement le même problème. Je suppose qu'il y a un paramètre par défaut dans le profil Google qui coince...

En tout cas son mail est bien accessible depuis Safari et l'application Gmail sur son iPhone. Ce problème n'est que sur l'appli d'Apple.


----------



## Chris K (16 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,

Sur le compte famille, il n’y a pas une liste d’applications à autoriser pour ton enfant ?
Voir ici : https://support.google.com/families...31#zippy=,with-family-link,with-a-web-browser


----------



## Matt82 (16 Mars 2022)

Chris K a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sur le compte famille, il n’y a pas une liste d’applications à autoriser pour ton enfant ?
> Voir ici : https://support.google.com/families/answer/9204736?hl=fr&ref_topic=7336331#zippy=,with-family-link,with-a-web-browser


Oui justement, je l'ai bien autorisée à utiliser des applications tierces dans Family Link.
Du coup, je vois qu'il y a bien une autorisation pour MacOS, mais rien pour iOS (je ne sais pas si cela doit apparaître).

Mais du coup je prends directement une 403, je n'ai même pas une demande d'autorisation.
J'ai fait un reset de l'iPhone : 403 directement également.


----------



## Chris K (17 Mars 2022)

Oui, j’avais sauté la ligne où tu dis avoir autorisé les applis tierces.

Peut-être que ce n’est pas possible d’ajouter un compte Mail sur iOS dans cette configuration.

Est-ce que tu l’ajoutes avec l’option prédéfinie d’ajout d’un compte Google ? As-tu essayé en utilisant l’option générique d’ajout de compte (« Ajouter un compte » -> « Autre » ? Cette option nécessite d’ajouter manuellement les paramètres d’accès à la messagerie Google (à chercher sur le web).


----------



## Matt82 (17 Mars 2022)

Chris K a dit:


> Oui, j’avais sauté la ligne où tu dis avoir autorisé les applis tierces.
> 
> Peut-être que ce n’est pas possible d’ajouter un compte Mail sur iOS dans cette configuration.
> 
> Est-ce que tu l’ajoutes avec l’option prédéfinie d’ajout d’un compte Google ? As-tu essayé en utilisant l’option générique d’ajout de compte (« Ajouter un compte » -> « Autre » ? Cette option nécessite d’ajouter manuellement les paramètres d’accès à la messagerie Google (à chercher sur le web).


Oui j'ai essayé de faire ainsi mais les paramètres de connexion étaient apparemment mauvais, je vais retenter ce soir.


----------



## PowerGlove (27 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Avez-vous trouvez la solution car j'ai le même problème ?
Quand j'essaye de connecter un compte gmail sur l'iPhone de ma fille, il me donne une erreur au moment de la synchronisation de l'application mail. Et même au moment de la création du compte, il valide contact et calendrier, mais décoche Mail. Ensuite quand je coche Mail et que je relève les mails dans l'application il me mets un erreur.
D'avance merci !


----------

